# Game 38: Nets @ Celtics (The Rematch) -- 01.21.06



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Game 38
**Boston Celtics* *@ ** New Jersey Nets**
Saturday January 21st, 2006
8:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES, NBATV
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 21-16


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"></table><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"></table><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> </tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Delonte West*</td><td>*Ricky Davis*</td><td>*Kendrick Perkins*</td><td>*Paul Pierce*</td><td>*Raef LaFrentz*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>11.5</td><td>19.8</td><td>3.5</td><td>26.1</td><td>7.6</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>4.2</td><td>4.7</td><td>5.1</td><td>7.5</td><td>4.2</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>4.1</td><td>5.3</td><td>.9</td><td>4.7</td><td>.9</td></tr></tbody></table>


<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td><td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Al Jefferson*</td><td>*Orien Greene
*</td><td>*Tony Allen
*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>8.0</td><td>2.1</td><td>6.3</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>4.8</td><td>1.6</td><td>3.1</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>.6</td><td>1.4</td><td>1.3</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"></table><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"></table><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> </tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.6</td><td>25.3</td><td>12.4</td><td>18.4</td><td>3.6</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.0</td><td>5.9</td><td>5.4</td><td>7.6</td><td>4.1</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>7.9</td><td>4.3</td><td>1.0</td><td>4.0</td><td>.8</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td><td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Antoine Wright*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>5.5</td><td>3.2</td><td>2.0</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.3</td><td>.9</td><td>1.3</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>1.2</td><td>1.0</td><td>.5</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="70%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Nets*</td><td> 
</td><td>*Celtics*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Vince Carter 25.3</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Paul Pierce 26.1</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Richard Jefferson 7.6</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Paul Pierce 7.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Jason Kidd 7.9</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Ricky Davis 5.3</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Jason Kidd 2.11</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Paul Pierce 1.30</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Nenad Krstic .90</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Kendrick Perkins 1.08</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Richard Jefferson 50.3%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Al Jefferson 53.9%</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Scott Padgett 41.3%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Dan Dickau 50.0%</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Scott Padgett 84.2%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Dan Dickau 100%</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="60%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>21-16</td><td>--</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>19-20</td><td>3
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>16-23</td><td>6
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Toronto Raptors
</td><td>14-26</td><td>8.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>New York Knicks
</td><td>13-25</td><td>8.5</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="60%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>31-5</td><td>--</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Miami Heat</td><td>23-17</td><td>10.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>21-16</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>21-17</td><td>11.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>20-17</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>20-18</td><td>12.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>19-20</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>18-20</td><td>14.5</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Previous Games:*
n/a

*Upcoming Games:*
April 14th, @ BOS
April 16th, @ NJ

​


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

A rare NBA home and home finishes up tonight at CAA.

The Celts played a great game Friday and held off the Nets to hold serve and tighten up the Atlantic Division.

The Nets return home to try to get back on track against a young, hungry foe.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Great job on the game thread ghoti! :cheers: 

Lets hope that the team can bounce back from that defeat and come out with a convincing win tonight. :clap:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*



justasking? said:


> Great job on the game thread ghoti! :cheers:
> 
> Lets hope that the team can bounce back from that defeat and come out with a convincing win tonight. :clap:


I just copied yesterday's and changed the stats, standings, and some of the bench players.

Antoine Wright achieves "Key Reserves" status for the first time in his career. :clap: I bet he calls his Mom!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*



ghoti said:


> I just copied yesterday's and changed the stats, standings, and some of the bench players.
> 
> *Antoine Wright achieves "Key Reserves" status for the first time in his career. :clap: I bet he calls his Mom!*


Haha.

Thanks for the game thread ghoti.

I want to see how hard this team goes out there tomorrow. I'm pretty jazzed as I mentioned before.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*



ghoti said:


> I just copied yesterday's and changed the stats, standings, and some of the bench players.
> 
> Antoine Wright achieves "Key Reserves" status for the first time in his career. :clap: I bet he calls his Mom!


LOL! And Wright's mom would call the entire neighborhood. :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*



ghoti said:


> I just copied yesterday's and changed the stats, standings, and some of the bench players.
> 
> Antoine Wright achieves "Key Reserves" status for the first time in his career. :clap: I bet he calls his Mom!


 lol


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

everyone go vote for vince


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Nets should play w/ pride and lay the smack down on the Celts on our homecourt. If they don't win this one they should all slap themselves.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Thanks for getting the game thread up ghoti. I didn't get back to kind of late, and when I did my internet was messed up.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Thanks for getting the game thread up ghoti. I didn't get back to kind of late, and when I did my internet was messed up.


Easiest one of the year. Cut and paste!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Look at the EC standings! Only the Pistons are good.

This is the year to go all out and try to win. There will never be a better opportunity.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

The Atlantic Division standings are wrong ghoti. The Sixers are 3 games back, not 6. :biggrin:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*



Chaser 55 said:


> The Atlantic Division standings are wrong ghoti. The Sixers are 3 games back, not 6. :biggrin:


I was thinking of next week's standings.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*



ghoti said:


> I was thinking of next week's standings.


 True. lol. :smile:


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Just got back from the CAA, but for the Devils game :banana:. Good game, devils won is shoot out. 9 in a row!! That's probably why this game is so late (8:00)


----------



## FOMW (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm usually fearful of predictions, but I predict a major (15+ point win for the Nets tonight). I think Carter and Kidd will have huge games. RJ might too, but I'm not sure his back is well enough to cooperate.

Thing I'd most like to see? Wright or Zoran (or BOTH) get significant minutes and make some big plays.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

tr_west said:


> Just got back from the CAA, but for the Devils game :banana:. Good game, devils won is shoot out. 9 in a row!! That's probably why this game is so late (8:00)


 Ghoti's Elias avatar is doing a good job. Nine in a row. :biggrin:


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

don't forget to place your Ucash bets


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Chaser 55 said:


> don't forget to place your Ucash bets


If we win by 7 or less I'm blaming you. :biggrin:. 4k on the Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

tr_west said:


> Just got back from the CAA, but for the Devils game :banana:. Good game, devils won is shoot out. 9 in a row!! That's probably why this game is so late (8:00)


ghoti's avatar is on a roll, 1 away from "Porn Search".

-Petey


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

I hope we some LJ III running the break with Kidd tonight :gopray:


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

I am already mad....my team lost today... So the nets better win....


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

off the pregame Collins won't play bc of the backtoback so we'll start Cliff, Lammond Murray is inj so they say maybe more time for Wright/Plannanic


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we must take this one back !!!!


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

kamaze said:


> off the pregame Collins won't play bc of the backtoback so we'll start Cliff, Lammond Murray is inj so they say maybe more time for Wright/Plannanic


 Did they say anything about LJ III?


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

AND1NBA said:


> Did they say anything about LJ III?


nah he SHOULD be activated though if Collins won't play


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

I predicted right. Uncle Cliff is starting.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

tr_west said:


> If we win by 7 or less I'm blaming you. :biggrin:. 4k on the Nets.


 We'll win by 8. No worries. :biggrin:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

this game is on espnhd i am able to listen to it


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW... This is going to suck, Sterling and Spanarkel...

Damn it!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

what do you guys think the key for tonight is


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Did the Nets sign anyone?

Collins, Murray and McInnis are on the injuried list.

We are going with 11 active players?

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic to Robinson, to Kidd, to Robinson, to Krstic, misses to start the 1st.

West misses, board to Kidd, passes to RJ, RJ misses in the open court... again.

Pierce throws it out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

a vc 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to RJ, to Kidd, misses the 3, Perkins w/ the board.

LaFrentz drives, misses.

Kidd board, to Carter... Long 3.

0-3, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Lets go Nets!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dump down to Perkins, misses, Kidd board, Kidd all the way, blocked by West.

Nets ball.

Carter to Robinson who HITS!

0-5, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Is this game being televised internationally?


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

hey Jizzy


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

LaFrentz playing outside, drawing Nenad.

Pierce from the baseline, and it's good.

Kidd with a 3!

2-8, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Davis misses, Kidd board again. To VC... misses the 3.

Pierce w/ the board but throws it out of bounds.

Kidd backs down West, wings it to Krstic, Krstic dunks it.

2-10, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice start! :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Davis with a long rumper.

Kidd misses the hook, Krstic tips it to RJ at the arch, RJ to a cutting Carter...

Carter fouled.

Shooting 2.

4-10, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> what do you guys think the key for tonight is


cliff starts


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

justasking? said:


> Nice start! :clap:


 Certainly better than last night.

Carter hits both.

West fouled.

Robinson with a steal... to Carter. LOL

What a bad foul, Carter w/ the dunk, and going to the line.

4-14, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc dunk and 1

14-4 gonna be 15-4

where was this team last night?

same opponent


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i'm listening to the game so far so good carter hits and1


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

does Delonte West have herpes


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> *Certainly better than last night*.
> 
> Carter hits both.
> 
> ...


Indeed. NOw lets hope we don't slack... 

Lets go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## njkidd05 (Sep 4, 2005)

I am guessing Kidd will get a triple double.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Anyone notice Delonte West is literrally green?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

AJC NYC said:


> does Delonte West have herpes


It is a birthmark.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> vc dunk and 1
> 
> 14-4 gonna be 15-4
> 
> ...


 It's only the 1st, we had plenty of runs last night.

Carter hits.

West brings it down, Robinson called on a foul away from the ball.

4-15, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

rj called on the charge


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Celtics goes down low to Perkins, and Perkins hits.

Carter to RJ, RJ to Krstic, Krstic misses the hook.

Davis misses, Carter board, to Kidd, Kidd shuffles it to RJ, RJ called on an offensive foul.

6-15, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

lead down to 6 
pass to vc
carter for 2


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

West out of the corner, and drains the 3.

Lob to Krstic, misses, Carter w/ the offensive and flushes it.

RJ called on another...

9-17, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

someone needs to guard west
lead down to 3
give the ball to vince after timeout


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

12-17, Nets.

5:45 to go, RJ is out, Vaughn in.

West hits another 3.

West w/ the steal. Another Celtics bucket.

Nets time out.

14-17, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well well well


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> someone needs to guard west


?

Because Frank insisted that Jason Kidd can guard Pierce (after subbing in Jacque Vaughn for Richard Jefferson), Delonte West was able to get open. Clifford Robinson jumped out on Pierce leaving LaFrentz open. Pierce instinctively found Raef. Vaughn had to try to guard him leaving Delonte open. LaFrentz found West. When West is open at the perimeter, he *will* make the shot. He's shooting like *60% from three* in the last month and a half.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> someone needs to guard west
> lead down to 3
> give the ball to vince after timeout


Should make a post about who to give the ball to in the NBA General forum?

Out of the time out, the Nets go to Robinson, to Kidd, to Carter, Carter to Vaughn, to Kidd, Robinson misses the 3.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jefferson :nonono:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

don't give the ball to carter on the block


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd w/ another board.

Carter's shot it in and out.

West brings it up. West gives it to Pierce, Pierce misses in the lane... Pierce w/ the steal but misses the board.

Vaughn on the drive and converts.

14-19, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

man what is wrong with kidd
lead down to 1
vc for 2


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

wow this team sucks

and krstic contines to make perkins look like shaq


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd's 3 is in and out, Perkins in the post converts.

Carter drives. Has 12.

18-21, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic w/ the board... on the offensive end Krstic is fouled.

1st is good, and good again.

Al Jefferson is in.

18-23, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vc needs to be careful
vaughn for 2
vaugnh for 2 again


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

who this play by play dude? he sounds like a pasta chicken alfredo eater


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Jacque Vaughn is unstoppable.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Perkins is blocked?

Nets come away with the ball, Kidd to Vaughn, HITS!

Jefferson misses, Krstic board... Vaughn gets out, and HITS again!

18-27, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

this team has no interior defense rod thorns a funny guy


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince is on fire


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Tony Allen drives, kicks to Pierce... hits the 3, ends the Nets 8-0 run.

Krstic in the post, converts again.

West with a pass to Jefferson. Jefferson converts.

Great play as he was far under the basket.

Carter hits another. 14 point 1st.

23-31, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

nets up 6
.8 left


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Al Jefferson down low, and converts again.
Carter drives, in and out... no foul.

Pierce is going for the 3... wait, none shooting, Nets had 1 to give.

0.8 to go.

Zoran in for Vaughn?

Veal misses the turnaround 3 from 10 feet out. LOL

25-31, Nets going into the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> who this play by play dude? he sounds like a pasta chicken alfredo eater


Sterling or Spanarkel?

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

hey Jizzy


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

one of the nets commentators said something about vince and his runners he said he needs to draw contact and i agree
vc 14 in the first if he doesn't have 20 at the end of the half ?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Petey said:


> Veal misses the turnaround 3 from 10 feet out. LOL


Are you serious Petey?

He shot from the perimeter (about 24 feet out) with .8 seconds left.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

They scored 31 in the first yesterday. We scored 31 in the first today. hmm . . .


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

how much points did we score yesterday


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Petey said:


> Sterling or Spanarkel?
> 
> -Petey


 Sterling. Has no clue what he is doing.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> how much points did we score yesterday


 96 total


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

RJ needs to put the game back in it's proper perspective, this time leave it there.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i don't like the squad on the floor


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Premier said:


> Are you serious Petey?
> 
> He shot from the perimeter (about 24 feet out) with .8 seconds left.


He was several feet behind the arch, when he started the shot.

I'll check the DVR at half.

Davis misses, Nets control.

Vaughn to Kidd. Kidd to Vaughn, and Vaughn is going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Jacque Vaughn's confident right now. Good to see someone is steeping up from the bench.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Vaughn to the free throe line for 2...
He hits 1 of 2

25-32 - NETS


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Perkins and Al Jefferson are two ugly mofo's


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn goes 1 of 2.

He has 7.

Al Jefferson loses it, and out of bounds, last touched by the Celtics.

Vaughn to Kidd, Kidd w/ the fall away jumper and it's good.

25-34, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd with the fallaway


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Jason Kidd for 2

25-34 - NETS


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Jacque Vaughn is killing


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

nj up 11


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Vaughn for 2

25-36 - NETS


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

That's courage and brain on several strips, not from Houston but call him Mr. Kidd


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ball is knocked away, Vaughn gets down and hits another jumper.

Green's jumper is off, board by Padgett. Kidd has it knocked away to Krstic, Krstic puts it up... HITS and fouled.

Hits.

25-39, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

nets up 14


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Nanad Krstic hits and is going to the free throe line for 1 more...
Nanad hits the free throw

25-39 - NETS


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

theyre sayin kidd is playing the 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets go to a trap. Nets playing Zone.

Davis misses, Kidd board, and fouled by Veal right away.

Kidd has 5 assists, 6 boards already?

Allen w/ the steal. Vaughn w/ the foul.

25-39, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Al Jefferson for 2

27-39 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Greeen for 2

29-39 - NETS


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Krstic freakin stinks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Omg Rebound Please!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Timeout
Where is RJ


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow... Jefferson with a nice hook.

Kidd to Krstic, misses, Allen w/ the board, Green misses the layup.

Allen stripped, out of bounds, Celtics ball.

Allen drives, misses... Green skys to jams it in.

Vaughn to Krstic, misses, Vaughn the board?, Vaughn drives, puts it up, no good.

29-39, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

so who else thinks Kidd is gonna get a triple double


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

[question] krstic, what the **** is your problem? have you ever hit the weight room, do you even know what it is? [/question]


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Put LJ III in!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

when will kidd take a break
z for 2


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Zoran for 2

29-41 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey... we have a new member?

*SetShotWilly?*

LOL, awesome name.

...

Zoran in the lane... HITS!

Nets triple Jefferson, back tapped to Veal.

Green down low misses. Vaughn has it. LOL

OMG... damnit.

Vaughn to Kidd, to Zoran to Padgett driving the lane, misses.

Jump ball.

Sad.

29-41, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

dang zoran should play more


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd steals the tip.

Zoran driving in... and Zoran going to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

LOL Kidd owned Scalabrine!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Why does Frank rest VC for 30 minutes a night and leave Kidd in for the whole game. I swear Frank shows why he's the youngest coach every game.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

rj in for vaughn


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran hits the 1st.

Jefferson in for Vaughn.

Zoran hits the 2nd.

Pierce is in.

29-43, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Zoran to the line for 2...
Zoran hits both

29-43 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets up 14.

Biggest Nets lead.

Dumped down to Al Jefferson, and he draws the 2 shot foul.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Why does Frank rest VC for 30 minutes a night and leave Kidd in for the whole game. I swear Frank shows why he's the youngest coach every game.


thats what i want to know
where is vc


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Petey said:


> Hey... we have a new member?
> 
> *SetShotWilly?*
> 
> ...


lol thats me. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Lawrence Frank put Vince back in already


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Al Jefferson to the free htrow line for 2...
he makes 1 of 2

30-43 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Richard Jefferson for 2

30-45 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jefferson misses the 1st, and hits the 2nd.

Zoran brining the ball up.

To Padgett to RJ, to Kidd, to RJ... RJ with the jumper. Hits.

30-45, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vc in for z why is kidd not resting


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Rafe LaFrance for 2

32-45 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Celtics going to Jefferson often. Has the ball knocked away, Celtics ball.

Carter back in.

Nice break.

To LaFrentz, and hits the long shot.

Robinson to Kidd. 

To Padgett, misses the 3.

Celtics go to Pierce in the half court set, drives, foul on Robinson, to the line for 2.

32-45, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

padgett, get out of the game


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

jizzy said:


> Why does Frank rest VC for 30 minutes a night and leave Kidd in for the whole game. I swear Frank shows why he's the youngest coach every game.


because kidd is the leader. This team is a mess without him. However you are right somewhat. he is older than vc so he should rest more


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Welcome to the board Jason Collins


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

I just tuned into the game!!!
hmm looks like a better game than last nite

SOME ONE TELL MEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WHO IS ANNONCING!???
Its sounds like John Sterling again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

who thinks vince will get any shots in the second quarter


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

VC hasnt played in 15 minutes

causing vinsane to take viagra


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> I just tuned into the game!!!
> hmm looks like a better game than last nite
> 
> SOME ONE TELL MEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


yup him and some dude named soinarkel


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Paul Pierce to the free throw line for 2...
Pierce hits both

34-45 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

You know the crowd in Boston was so much more into the game.

Pierce drops another... and hits the last.

Kidd has 5 points, 7 boards, 6 assists.

34-45, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Nanad Krstic for 2

34-47 - NETS


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> yup him and some dude named soinarkel


OMG!! THEY MIGHT JINX US AGAIN!!!!!!!
WHAT WAS YES THINKING OF MAKING JOHN STERLING ANNONCE


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses the 3 off the pass from RJ, Krstic w/ the put back.

Vaughn in for Kidd.

...

5:18 to play.

Perkins has it knocked out of bounds.

LaFrentz with another bucket, 3 this time.

37-47, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Rafe LaFrance for 3

37-47 - NETS


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

f'n raef lafrentz ugly pos all he does is shoot 3's

and he 7'


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

AJC NYC said:


> Welcome to the board Jason Collins


lol thanks

Looks like nets shouldnt have a problem winning this one. Anyone notice how they are very aggressive on the offensive boards? one of the reasons they lost last night


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince going to the line for 3


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

John Sterling lay off the pasta


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

if nets win will john sterling go NEEEEEEETS WIN DAAAAAAAAHAHAHAH NETS WIN

vc misses 2nd


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Celtics go zone, Carter going to the line for 3, as he's fouled by LaFrentz.

Hits. Veal in for LaFrentz. Misses. Hits.

37-49, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Vince Carter to the free throe line for 3 shots...
Carter hits 2 of 3

37-49 - NETS


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> John Sterling lay off the pasta


lol... i have to put the mute button on... ITS ANNOYING WHEN HE SAYS 2 SHOT FOUL and BULLEYES


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Perkins for 2

39-49 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> if nets win will john sterling go NEEEEEEETS WIN DAAAAAAAAHAHAHAH NETS WIN
> 
> vc misses 2nd


 No.

Perkins low, backs Krstic down, spins and hits.

Vaughn to Carter, Carter to Krstic, to Vaughn to RJ, RJ drives to Krstic, Krstic is fouled.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Nanad Krstic to the free throe line for 2...
Krstic hits 1 of 2

39-50 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic is 1 of 2, has 12 in the game?

Game stopped due to clock issues.

39-50, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Beautiful play by Jefferson!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Richard Jefferson for 2

39-52 - NETS


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm out to a party people, Seeya all later. Hope Nets win.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

I wonder how many more times Sterling is going to say " Perkins is a great young player, O what a future he has. :clown:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 38: Nets @ Celtics--01.21.06*

Padgett for 3

39-55 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Davis drives to an open West, misses the 3.

RJ from the arch, drives, spins, contact, lays it up... in, no foul called.

Pierce misses the fall away 1 hander. Veal w/ the board, misses the 15 footer.

Padgett... BULLSEYE!

39-55, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

If I hear BULLLLLLLLLSEYE! one more freakin time.........


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Davis on the drive, fouled... going to the line for 2 after the time out.

-Petey


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Stop Saying Bullseye!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> If I hear BULLLLLLLLLSEYE! one more freakin time.........


Means... the Nets are hitting.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince needs to take some shots


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

john sterling is unintentionally funny

especially when he does yankee games on radio, always f's up........."IF ITS FAIR ITS GONE!......"ITS OFF THE WALL, double for Posada" "GOOOOOONEEEEEE....NO WAY CAUGHT!!!!!!!!"


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah Jizzy is leaving


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> vince needs to take some shots


Why? Vaughn and the other guys are doing a good job.

Not better to get them confidence for the next few games w/ Murray, McInnis and Collins out?

Davis hits 1 of 2.

Carter drives, to Padgett, to Krstic, Krstic misses.

Pierce goes to the line on the other end.

40-55, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

VC wide open and Krstic jacks up 20 footer...brick


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 37: Nets @ Celtics--01.20.06*

Paul Pierce to the free throw line for 2...
He hits both

42-55 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 37: Nets @ Celtics--01.20.06*

Nanad Krstic for 2

42-57 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pierce hits both.

Krstic down low, and hits.

Pierce misses, Carter board... to Kidd, to RJ down low, jump ball as RJ's tied up.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 37: Nets @ Celtics--01.20.06*

Jason Kidd for 2

42-59 - NETS


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

jus turned it on... who's doung good for us?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd w/ the offensive board, and bucket.

Davis fall away misses.

Krstic board.

Out of bounds, Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kristic stripped


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 37: Nets @ Celtics--01.20.06*

Vince Carter for 2

42-61 - NETS


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

DIIIIIIID YOUUUUUUUU SEE VVCCCC

dunk


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran back in.

Krstic stipped.

Zoran with a steal... as West charges down.

Zoran to Kidd, to Carter cutting the lane for a slam.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> kristic stripped



happens 5x a game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> kristic stripped


14 points?

Pierce loses it, but Kidd can't control it.

Kidd called on a foul now?

Pierce to the line again.

42-61, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Zoran is earning himself more playing time with the first half he has going tonight.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> happens 5x a game


it sounds like he has been stripped 5 times already


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 37: Nets @ Celtics--01.20.06*

Paul Pierce to the free throw line for 2...
Pierce makes 1 of 2

43-61 - NETS


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

who is going to teach curley to stop bringin the ball down..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pierce goes 1 of 2.

Pierce has 10 on the game.

Nets hold for final shot.

Davis on Carter.

Carter drives, shots as he's leaning away... misses.

*Half.*

42-61, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 37: Nets @ Celtics--01.20.06*

End of the 1st half

43-61 - NETS


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

tr_west said:


> Zoran is earning himself more playing time with the first half he has going tonight.


Yes, I agree. He's hustling pretty well out there. Good for him. :clap:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vc doing ok i guess could of taken more shots though
how was his jam


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> it sounds like he has been stripped 5 times already


He has 14 points in the first half and really has taken it to Perkins many times in the half. Let's stay off the Krstic bashing until he has a bad game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> it sounds like he has been stripped 5 times already


Krstic has 1 turnover...

-Petey


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Petey said:


> Zoran back in.
> 
> Krstic stipped.
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

I love the hustle tonight.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Is Jason Kidd gonna get a triple double??


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

good, let them know who we are !


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

wow... nenad with 0 fouls... i must be dreamin!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Krstic has looked comfortable against the Celtics big men, for the most part. Plus, I love the fact that Pierce and Davis are a combined 5-15


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> Is Jason Kidd gonna get a triple double??


 Most likely.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

just got in... what happened to RJ? He's only played 9min


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> just got in... what happened to RJ? He's only played 12min


.. .


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> just got in... what happened to RJ? He's only played 9min


 Foul trouble.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> Most likely.


REally? I have not checked the stats. What are his stats as of now? How about VC?


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> vc doing ok i guess could of taken more shots though
> how was his jam


The guy took 11 shots in a half. Isn't that enough?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

magic play some pretty good d kings scored 50 in the first held to 24 in the second


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> Foul trouble.


Rj onli has 2 fouls....


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

justasking? said:


> REally? I have not checked the stats. What are his stats as of now? How about VC?


 7 points 7 assists 8 boards


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

I love what I'm seeing from Zoran. Kid's electric. 

I'm rooting for him to get traded. If the Nets don't want to give him the oppurtunity to showcase his talent, they need to let him go.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> The guy took 11 shots in a half. Isn't that enough?


i'm not saying vince should take more, but i just wnat to point out that krstic also took 11 shots in the half , and kobe takes 11 shots like every quarter.


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Frank play LJ III PLEASE!!! I want to know if he was worth all the hype during training camp. C'mon, even RJ and Stefanski said LJ III was going to surprise some people. PLAY HIM!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

theKidd-5 said:


> Rj onli has 2 fouls....


 Yes, but he got them early in the first and sat out the rest of the quarter.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> 7 points 7 assists 8 boards


Thanks Chaser 55. :cheers:


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

justasking? said:


> REally? I have not checked the stats. What are his stats as of now? How about VC?


 Vince has 18 points.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Thanks Chaser 55. :cheers:


 your welcome. :cheers:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'd like to see LJIII also. Maybe after the lead passes 20, in the fourth?


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> I'd like to see LJIII also. Maybe after the lead passes 20, in the fourth?


 maybe. lol


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> I'd like to see LJIII also. Maybe after the lead passes 20, in the fourth?


20 point lead with a few minutes remaining. :biggrin: Like 2... LOL. :angel:


----------



## vckyron (Aug 22, 2005)

was vc's dunk any good?...the one that increased his score to 18


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

vckyron said:


> was vc's dunk any good?...the one that increased his score to 18


 It was aight. Pretty normal.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rather see Wright get at least 12 minutes in the 2nd half.

-Petey


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Petey said:


> Rather see Wright get at least 12 minutes in the 2nd half.
> 
> -Petey


 Yeah. He needs PT.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> The guy took 11 shots in a half. Isn't that enough?


are you serious


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 37: Nets @ Celtics--01.20.06*

NOOOOOOOOOOO, Jefferson why????


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Celtics start w/ the ball in the 2nd half.

RJ called on a tripping foul on Davis.

RJ's 3rd.

Pierce w/ the long 3.

Robinson taps it to Kidd... Kidd to RJ in the open court.

RJ fouled, shooting 2.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson to the free throw line for 2...
Jefferson hits both

43-63 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ is good on both.

LaFrentz misses the 3, Kidd w/ the board.

Has 9 now.

43-63, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic in the post, misses.

Davis drives the lane, stops, pops and hits.

45-63, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Rickey Davis for 2

45-3 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to RJ down low, RJ is fouled, going to the line for 2.

2 Celtic team fouls?

45-63, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson to the free throw line for 2...
Jefferson hits both

45-65 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Paul Pierce for 2

47-65 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Richard Jefferson... again is good on both.

Nets up 20 again.

Davis to West, to Pierce. Pierce drills the jumper.

Pierce w/ the steal.

Drive and fouled. Foul on Robinson.

Going to the line for 2.

47-65, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Friggin Truth34 killing us


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Robinson has 4 now, Padgett in.

Pierce hits both.

9:35 to play in the 3rd.

49-65, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Paul Pierce to the free throw line for 2...
Pierce hits both

49-65 - NETS


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

3 minutes in no shot fir vince


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

3 minutes in no shot for vince


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Nice rebound and drawing the foul by Krstic


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice hustle Nenad.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstic to the free throw line for 2...
Krstic hits both

49-67 - NETS


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

VC good flopper


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to RJ
RJ misses the 3
Krstic w/ the offensive board, is fouled
Going to the line for 2.
1st is good, 2nd is good.
Nets have 10 offensive boards.

Rickey Davis called on the offensive foul.

49-67, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Padgett is open, misses the 3.

West board, West misses? Padgett board.

Krstic is blocked, right to Padgett, hits and is fouled.

Everything the Nets throws up is going.

49-69, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Krstic stripped again

has to be 5th one tonight

ya he has 1 turnover but as u see it was knocked to a net

or to himself


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Padgett hits for 2 and is going to the lfree throw line for 1 more...
Padgett hits it

49-70 - NETS


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why is vince not shootin


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Padgett converts the 3 point play.

Blount on the court.

Pierce leaning on Kidd, fall away is good.

RJ in the lane, pulls up and is fouled.

Late whistle.

51-70, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> why is vince not shootin


i wish i knew


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Richard Jefferson hits both.

Foul called on Krstic, his 2nd.

Blount to the line?

Yes... Blount.

Misses the 1st. Hits the 2nd.

52-72, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

theKidd-5 said:


> wow... nenad with 0 fouls... i must be dreamin!


as long as nenad with 0 fouls, he would be really effective.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

9 rebounds for Nenad!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Carter down low.

Carter now has 20.

Nets up 22.

Pierce misses, Krstic w/ the board.

Touch pass to RJ, RJ called on the charge, his 4th.

Vaughn in.

52-74, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> why is vince not shootin


Why u care so much 

let it go he got like 20 pts with 7 min what u talking bout bro


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 37: Nets @ Celtics--01.20.06*

Jefferson What The **** Are You Doing?????????????????


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

rj is really inconsistent


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

finally vc shoots
yes rj goin to sit that's what he gets for wantin to score all the time


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> 9 rebounds for Nenad!


nenad is going to be 20-10 today.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Al Jefferson misses the jumper, Tony Allen w/ the board.

Kidd called on a foul, his 2nd, none shooting.

52-74, Nets.

6:23 to play.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

nenad with 10 rebound!!!!! NICE!!!!
kidd was 3 fouls.... time for zoran???


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

2-76 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pierce drives, misses Padgett w/ the board.

To Kidd, to Krstic, to Padgett, misses the 3.

Celtics ball.

Carter board.

Carter forces it up in traffic and hits.

52-76, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Al Jefferson has only one rebound tonight. Good news there, as he was doing damage last night on the boards


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> finally vc shoots
> yes rj goin to sit that's what he gets for wantin to score all the time


Dude he has taking only 6 shots


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Toney Allen for 2

54-76 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter lets Tony Allen slip under the hoop, pass whipped, easy bucket.

54-76, Nets.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Vince Carter for 2
> 
> 2-76 - NETS


holy **** we are up by 74 points?


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

I am watching the game and Kidd completly shutting down pierce.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Well we won this won, Celtics should forfeit

Weird how we kill them tonight but had hard time last night

22-16 now, 4 game road trip then mad home games rest of the year.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

VC 22...8/13...5 Rebs
Owned paul pierce who is 4/12


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

The Celtics have not led or been tied with the Nets at all this game :clap:.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> Dude he has taking only 6 shots


6 too many for Vinsane.

...

Greene's pass out of bounds.

Off a Net.

Under 5 left in the 3rd now.

Pierce trying to post up Kidd, Kidd w/ the deflection.

Blount is tied up by Vaughn... LOL

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

tr_west said:


> The Celtics have not led or been tied with the Nets at all this game :clap:.


Nice! :clap:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Carter15Nets said:


> VC 22...8/13...5 Rebs
> Owned paul pierce who is 4/12


According to Vinsane Vince never plays well against PP.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

The Celtics really don't look like the same team that played last night.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Padgett for 2

54-76 - NETS


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

hoooooly crap whata freakin play by vaughn and john sterling gets an orgasim


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG...

Vaughn steals the tip. Kidd volley ball slaps it back...

LOL

Vaughn behind the back with the ball... to Padgett for the SLAM!

Pretty.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vc better finish with 30


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

HAHAHAHA that was the greatest thing ive ever seen


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Jim just called RJ Richardson


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> According to Vinsane Vince never plays well against PP.


Pre-emptive excuses?

Allen makes 2 free throws.

Vaughn to Kidd, Kidd on the air ball.

Carter got it, is fouled, and a 2 shot foul.

56-78, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

if kidd would only get a triple double...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter makes them both.

Allens pass batted away.

Banks in.

Kidd to Padgett... Padgett to Vaughn, Vaughn drives to Jackson, Jackson gets the roll.

56-82, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pierce gets another.

Carter to Padgett to Jackson for the running hook?

Hits.

Banks to Veal... 2 pointer, foot on the line

Carter to Vaughn... BULLS EYE!

60-86, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 37: Nets @ Celtics--01.20.06*

Wrong thread...

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

frank... u think u can put in zoran nows?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets with 19.7 fast break points in the last 7 home games.

23 tonight, 4 for the Celtics.

Peirce makes them both as... And Yes focuses on Frank Lawrence's face.

Carter draws the 2 shot foul.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

it would be funny if kidd ends up with 9 points, 9 rebounds and 9 assists.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Guess no triple double for Kidd


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter goes 1 of 2.

Blounts jumper is no good, Nets ball as it goes out of bounds.

Wait, pointed the wrong way.

62-87, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

VC is not all ball hog thats all i know

watching kobe last night at guys like AI

disgrace to NBA sometimes


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Guess no triple double for Kidd


Yeah, looks like he won't get it tonight. But its okay, as long as we get the win! :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miss, Carter board, Jackson w/ the jumper on the other end.

Wright time?

Nets up 27.

Veal misses, Carter board.

Vaughn to Padgett to Vaughn, to Zoran...

Zoran fouled, going to the line for 3.

62-89, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Is the Rockets mascot at the game??? I'm seeing this giant bear, who I think is wearing a Rocket jersey, walking around in the crowd.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Does Jackson shoot everytime he gets the ball?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

go ANTOINE WRIGHT


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wright in for Carter.

Carter has 25.

Zoran goes 2 of 3.

62-91, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

62-91, through 3.

Last we seen of Kidd, and Carter?

-Petey


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

LJIII Better play in the 4th.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Ljiii! Ljiii!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Bench will play 4th with 29 point lead.

VC ends with 25


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

I thought the fans might actually be cheering about Wright coming into the game, but then I realized Vince was leaving the game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Carter15Nets said:


> VC is not all ball hog thats all i know
> 
> watching kobe last night at guys like AI
> 
> disgrace to NBA sometimes


Hey some believe thats what makes a player great. The ability to constantly ignore your teammates and chuck up shot after shot


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 37: Nets @ Celtics--01.20.06*



Petey said:


> Wrong thread...
> 
> -Petey


i realized that, the takever completely got me confused lol


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> Does Jackson shoot everytime he gets the ball?


Yes, well no. Few weeks ago, I had a running count in a game thread, he gave it up once.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i wish frank would continue playing the starters so we beat this team by 50. that would be nice.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

91 points in 3 quarters. Very nice


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Why do the games I watch have to be a blow out? First Dallas then Boston.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Marc Jackson is and offensive machine....


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> Yes, well no. Few weeks ago, I had a running count in a game thread, he gave it up once.
> 
> -Petey


actually he has had a season high of 3 assists twice this season--on Nov. 28, and Oct. 23.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, 31, 30, 30 quarters for the Nets so far.

Celtics #1 coming into the game in FG%, but at 37% so far.

...

Padgett w/ the save.

In the lane, misses the jumper.

-Petey


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Planinic and Jackson are both having very good performances toninght. Do we see the same from Wright?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

pierce had 25 last night
vince had 20 last night
tonight they switched roles


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

tr_west said:


> Planinic and Jackson are both having very good performances toninght. Do we see the same from Wright?


wright has played all of 1 min and hasn't registered any stat yet.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jackson, what are you doing?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> actually he has had a season high of 3 assists twice this season--on Nov. 28, and Oct. 23.


Obviously my count wasn't in those 2 games, though I'm sure there are streaks where Kidd picks that up in minutes.

Jackson called on 2 fouls in a row?

Blount going at Jackson again, but called on an offensive foul.

63-91, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

And now the Celtics are called on a defensive foul.

Zoran to Padgett.

Wow... and Padgett is fouled by Veal at the buzzer.

Foot on the line.

Damn, 2 shots.

63-91, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

these refs should be escorted out of the building if they blow another whistle in the next ten seconds.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vaughn for 2

65-95 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... Tony Allen drives, misses but is fouled.

This is getting ugly. Zoran's 3rd.

Celtics in the bonus already.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

These Refs Should Be Fired!!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Game 37: Nets @ Celtics--01.20.06*

wats w/ RJ today?


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Vaughn for 2
> 
> 65-95 - NETS


 **** yea we up 30!! This is our first blowout of the season  if we keep the lead


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

jackson with 2 quick fouls
zoran picks up 3 quicks fouls
whats going onn?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Marc Jackson for 2

66-97 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 37: Nets @ Celtics--01.20.06*

Under 9 left, ... Wright w/ the board.

Vaughn to Zoran, to Jackson, drills the long distance shot.

Nets already outscored themselves last night.

66-97, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

theKidd-5 said:


> jackson with 2 quick fouls
> zoran picks up 3 quicks fouls
> whats going onn?


kidd is told them to foul out in the 4th quarter so frank is forced to put him in so he can get a triple double.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 37: Nets @ Celtics--01.20.06*

...

Celtics throw it away, time out.

66-97, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Timeout Nets

66-97 - NETS


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

come on wright.... show us what u got
BRING IT!


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

RJ has been, for a lack of a better word, horrible. he absolutely cannot finish on the break without drawing a foul. He was only gone for a week and a half. Its been a week and he's been getting full reps and his timing still isn't back yet. He's just a decoy out there.


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> These Refs Should Be Fired!!!!


Nets have had 12 more free throw attempts than the Celts


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Isn't Tony Allen suppose to be in jail?

And why isn't LJIII in the game?!?!?!? FRANK, PUT HIM IN NOW!!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Padgett for 3

66-100 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 37: Nets @ Celtics--01.20.06*

*Reminder to Nets fans: PLEASE reframe from baiting in the Celtics' forum after the game regardless of what happens. I spent more than 15 minutes editting posts in this forum alone last night.*

Vaughn has a season high, 6 of 7, 4 boards.

Zoran to Vaughn to Zoran in the back court.

Zoran to Vaughn. To Zoran... To Jackson, misses the fade away.

Celtics ball.

Greene is back in.

Greene misses the 3.

Jackson w/ the board.

Zoran misses the 3.

Wright misses the tap?

Nets w/ a steal.

Padgett hits a 3.

Padgett has 13.

66-100, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

LJIII come in BABY!!!


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Game 37: Nets @ Celtics--01.20.06*

give the ball too wirght i wanna see what he can doo.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 37: Nets @ Celtics--01.20.06*

*Reminder to Nets fans: PLEASE reframe from baiting in the Celtics' forum after the game regardless of what happens. I spent more than 15 minutes editting posts in this forum last night alone.*

Linton Johnson gets ready to check in. Padgett out?

Jackson, Johnson, Wright, Zoran, Vaughn?

68-100, Nets.

...

Celtics turn it over, time out.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

how was that not a tripping foul?


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

100-66... you think we cna bring it to 40


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This is disgraceful. Where is the celtics pride? At least give the nets a fight, a blowout seriously is no fun


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Petey just wondering why u say lower score first

why not just go 100-66 Nets?

or 88-82 Celtics


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Get Wright involved in the offense.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Wright is being too timid and passive. He needs to get after it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn is stripped, Johnson is fouled...

Going to the line for 2.

Johnson is... bad on the 1st. Bad on the 2nd... VERY BAD.

68-100, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Linton Johnson to the free throw line for 2
Johnson misses both

68-100 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Al Jefferson for 2

70-100 - NETS


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

we got 5 min and i know that wright, LJIII, jax are all gonna play hard cuz they want PT

40pt lead is a possiblity


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Al Jefferson with the turn around.

Vaughn to Wright... To Vaughn to Jackson... OMG to Zoran. Misses.

Allen hits.

72-100, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Tony Allen for 2

72-100 - NETS


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

C'mon Wright! :banana:


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

nooooo 28pt lead


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha... Linton Johnson is blocked.

Celtics lose it out of bounds... wait, Celtics ball.

Where is Gerald?

Reed draws the 2 shot foul.

72-100, Nets.

4+ to play.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wats with missed layups?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Juston Reed to the free throw line for 2...
He misses both

72-100 - NETS


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Petey said:


> Haha... Linton Johnson is blocked.
> 
> Celtics lose it out of bounds... wait, Celtics ball.
> 
> ...


Gerald Green is in the D-League now.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

isn't Green in DLeague?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Reed could play for the Nets, misses both, Wright board.

This is horrid.

Celtics throw it out of bounds... Perkins w/ the bad pass.

72-100, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

Why couldn't we do this last night?


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

i wanna see wright do his best vc impression and drop 20pts in 3min


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mogriffjr said:


> isn't Green in DLeague?


 Thanks.

Frank is still coaching. Must drive Rivers nuts.

Wright misses the 3. Ah Jackson touched it last... but Nets ball.

K.

Zoran to Jackson, ball poked away. Nets ball.

72-100, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

wright dont shoot 3s... drive it in... draw the fouls


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Linton Johnson for 2

72-102 - NETS


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Message to Marc Jackson. Stop being selfish and get the young guys the rock!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wow LJ with some range!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Johnson hits a LONG jumper.

Finally a score.

Reed off the pick. Tony Allen is fouled. Zoran?

72-102, Nets.

2:30 left in the game.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

this was a good game for the nets  other then RJ


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

LJIII can do no wrong lol


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> Why couldn't we do this last night?


It's hard to win on the road no matter who you play b/c that's when the role players of the opposition play well like they did last night.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

**** 13pts, 6dimes, 5boards

who is that player?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> kidd is told them to foul out in the 4th quarter so frank is forced to put him in so he can get a triple double.


haha, funny


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> Why couldn't we do this last night?


 wasn't collins playing last night?


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Ooh LJIII w/ the bad pass.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... Jackson misses, side of the back board. Shot clock violation.

This is some bad basketball.

Celtics go to Perkins.

To Green? Misses, out of bounds on the Nets.

73-102, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Jackson is trying too hard. I wish he'd share the ball and give others the chance.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

LJIII steal


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Some Celtics converts.

Wright's pass is picked off.

Green w/ the layup.

Under a minutes left in the game.

Nets up 25.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

the stupid bench messing up our fg%


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Good job for Wright being assertive now goes to the line.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wright drives and is fouled hard.

Going to the line for 2.

Chance to get something in the scorer's book.

Misses. Hits.

77-103, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wright to the free throw line for 2...
Wright hits 1 of 2

77-103 - NETS


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Jackson is trying too hard. I wish he'd share the ball and give others the chance.


 true but he is probably the only one who has a chance of getting into the rotation


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Perkins for 2

79-103 - NETS


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i can see why wright and planinc don't play much


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

yahoo is saying that wright missed his first!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Perkins drives and lays it in.

Vaughn to Wright.

Wright loses the dribble.

Allen lays it in off the back pass and draws the foul.

Zoran has fouled out.

Miss. Reed w/ the put back.

83-103, Nets. Nets win.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nets Win
83-103


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Tony Allen w/ some hops almost pulled the famous Vince french toast on Zoran. Would've been the Croatian Toast. :biggrin:


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

we almost blew that lead...


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> yahoo is saying that wright missed his first!


OMG OMG OMG!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Wright has 2 turnovers..in the last five minutes.

and what's wrong, we let them get so many points in the last five minutes.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> we almost blew that lead...


HOW??? they outscored us by 8 points in that quarter


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Please remember Nets fans, reframe from baiting in the Celtics forum. Thanks.*

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

GAME OVER!!!!
player of the game??
NENAD!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> *Please remember Nets fans, reframe  from baiting in the Celtics forum. Thanks.*
> 
> -Petey


man you have a severe case of malapropism.

its r-e-f-r-a-i-n. 

reframe means to frame again.


----------



## BrooklynBound (Dec 19, 2005)

jarkid said:


> Wright has 2 turnovers..in the last five minutes.
> 
> and what's wrong, we let them get so many points in the last five minutes.


 The NBA is a game of runs, and we killed them. Who cares?


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

:clap:


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Man whenever Kidd comes close to getting a triple double its a blowout win for us and he doesn't touch the floor in the 4th.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> man you have a severe case of malapropism.
> 
> its r-e-f-r-a-i-n.
> 
> reframe means to frame again.


*Please refrain from correcting my spelling.*

-Petey


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Petey said:


> *Please remember Nets fans, reframe from baiting in the Celtics forum. Thanks.*
> 
> -Petey


How about posting a video highlighting the loss?



Is that baiting?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> *Please refrain from correcting my spelling.*
> 
> -Petey


NO


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

VS. 
NETS-----CELTICS
103----------83​

Jason Kidd - 7 POINTS, 9 REBOUNDS, 8 ASSISTS
Vince Carter - 25 POINTS, 8 REBOUNDS, 4 ASSISTS
Richard Jefferson - 10 POINTS, 2 REBOUNDS, 1 ASSISTS
Clifford Robinson - 2 POINTS, 1 REBOUNDS, 1 ASSISTS
Nenad Krstic - 16 POINTS, 9 REBOUNDS, 1 ASSISTS
Jacque Vaughn - 13 POINTS, 5 REBOUNDS, 4 ASSISTS
Scott Padgett - 13 POINTS, 8 REBOUNDS, 1 ASSISTS
Zoran Planinic - 6 POINTS, 2 REBOUNDS, 1 ASSISTS
Marc Jackson - 8 POINTS, 1 REBOUNDS, 1 ASSISTS
Antoine Wright - 1 POINTS, 3 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS
Linton Johnson - 2 POINTS, 1 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS
Jason Collins - 0 POINTS, 0 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS ---DNP-Knee



Full NBA.com box score
Vote for the New Jersey Nets player of the game for 1/21/06 against the Celtics.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> HOW??? they outscored us by 8 points in that quarter



i was bein slightly sarcastic there


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

UPDATED EASTERN CONFERENCE STANDINGS: Link


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> UPDATED EASTERN CONFERENCE STANDINGS: Link


Nice!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

> New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter goes up with a shot against the Boston Celtics during first quarter NBA basketball Saturday night, Jan. 21, 2006 in East Rutherford, N.J.













> Boston Celtics' Justin Reed attempts a shot as he is double-teamed by New Jersey Nets' Jacques Vaughn, left, and Marc Jackson, right, during fourth quarter NBA basketball Saturday night, Jan. 21, 2006 in East Rutherford, N.J. The Nets won 103-83.













> New Jersey Nets' Jacque Vaughn, right, attempts to steal the ball from Boston Celtics' Mark Blount during third quarter NBA basketball Saturday night, Jan. 21, 2006 in East Rutherford, N.J. Nets', Scott Padgett is at left. The Nets won 103-83.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I told you all that it would be a blowout 

VC passed Scott Wedman on the alltime scoring list...

*191. Vince Carter - 11,919*
192. Scott Wedman - 11,916


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

nice win.

But did you guys see the move VC pulled on Pierce down the baseline? he shooked 'em, i was like whoa when i saw that.


----------

